# Dental Chair



## Biomedical (3 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

تجدون في المرفقات دليل الأستخدام الخاص بوحدة الأسنان من شركة A-DEC العريقة والمميزة في هذا المجال وهي نفس الوحدة التي تشاهدون صورتها.
أما ال Service Manual ، فسأقوم بتوصيله إليكم قريبا إن شاء الله.

ولا ننسى الجهد الكبير الذي بذله الأخ العزيز المشرف/ محمد شكري نوري ، في شرح وحدة الأسنان بتفاصيلها ، نسأل الله العلي القدير بأن يجزيه خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخره.


تمنياتي لكم بالفائدة ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يناير 2007)

الأخ biomedica.

تحية طيبة .

مشاركة تشكر عليها جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

حقيقتأ انا معجب كثيرأ بأختيارك للمواضيع المميزة وانا فخور بك للغاية .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والعز .:15: 


البغدادي:55:


----------



## Biomedical (15 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

هل هناك أي طريقة لتحميل ملف حجمه فقط 4 MB ؟

وذلك حتى أتمكن من رفع ال Service Manual كما وعدتكم سابقا .

ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## No peacE (19 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وبانتظار ال Service Manual


----------



## eng_mohand (25 فبراير 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد يس11 (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (18 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية وشكرا كتير على جهودك المبذولة


----------



## وليد العمري (18 مارس 2007)

اخي biomedica.
اشكرك من كل قلبي على كل المجهود الذي قمت به
بس الصورة المرفقة ما اشتغل معي وما اعرف السبب ممكن التوضيح


----------



## المدير العام (24 مارس 2007)

اخى العزيز :
اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م/هناء (1 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## basim88 (4 أبريل 2007)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (4 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم Biomedical مشكور على جهدك الطيب وجزاك الله خيرا واما بالنسبة لملف service manual يمكنك رفعه الى موقع http://www.rapidshare.com ثم يعطيك الرابط الذي تم رفع الملف عليه ثم تضعه في المنتدى ليتمكن الجميع من تحميله من خلال الرابط وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (4 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم وليد العمري الملف المرفق ليس صورة وهو ملف على صيغة PDF وتحتاج لفتحه برنامج adobe reader ويمكنك تحميله من النت وهو مجاني


----------



## Biomedical (4 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



Eng.Nueirat قال:


> اخي الكريم Biomedical مشكور على جهدك الطيب وجزاك الله خيرا واما بالنسبة لملف service manual يمكنك رفعه الى موقع http://www.rapidshare.com ثم يعطيك الرابط الذي تم رفع الملف عليه ثم تضعه في المنتدى ليتمكن الجميع من تحميله من خلال الرابط وبارك الله فيك



أخي الكريم ،

شكرا لك على اهتمامك وكلماتك اللطيفة ، في حقيقة الأمر كان لدي رغبة لتحميل الملف المذكور ضمن سيرفر المنتدى لسهولة تحميله بشكل دائم وضمان توفره لكافة الأعضاء الكرام .

لم أكن أحبذ استخدام أحد المواقع التي تقوم بتوفير خدمة المشاركة في الملفات وتخزينها وذلك لصعوبة التعامل مع هذه المواقع بشكل مجاني وكثرة الشكاوي لمستخدميها علاوة على أن الفترة المتاحة لتحميل الملفات محددة وتحتاج إلى تنشيط من وقت لآخر .

سأقوم بمحاولة تقسيم لهذه الملفات وتحميلها على عدة مراحل ضمن سيرفر المنتدى وذلك في القريب العاجل إن شاء الله .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## المدير العام (5 أبريل 2007)

السيد المحترم :biomedical
اشكرك كثيرا واتمنا لك التوفيق والتقدم فى مجال عملك ، ويسعدنى ان اتعرف على حضرتك ومزيدا من العطاء والشكرا جزيل لك . والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## aadesign (5 أبريل 2007)

وحدة 
Flight Dental

مستعد لتقديم ادق التقاصيل لكم



​


----------



## aadesign (5 أبريل 2007)

​


----------



## omar asim mohammad (12 أبريل 2007)

aadesign can you plase send me all what you know about dental unit chair in detail(detail drawing , design detail) help me eith any way you can


----------



## السيوطى (22 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا :77:


----------



## هيام محمد (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أغسطس 2007)

aadesign قال:


> وحدة
> Flight Dental
> 
> مستعد لتقديم ادق التقاصيل لكم
> ...



ونحن على استعداد لسماعك تفضل .

البغدادي:81:


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
حبيت اشاركم في هذا الموضوع وانا متدرب على اجهزة الاسنان الالمانية Kavo /wde
فاذا عندو اي مشكلة او حاب يستفسر عنها انا ما عندي اي مانع وان شاء الله نتساعد ومابنواجه المشاكل


----------



## مجرد انسان (5 نوفمبر 2007)

_:30: اقتراح_
ما اجمل ان تجمع مادتك في جزء واحد لكي تسهل الاستفادة منه وفيما يتعلق بالأسئلة فهي التي يمكن ان تناقش بعد القراءة للمادة مع ملاحظة ان جمبع من يسئل او يجاوب لديهم الخلفية عن الموضوع والزي ليس لدية الفكرة فانة سيكون ضائع بينكم و الفائدة الحقيقة تكمن من خلال مشاركة الجمبع من المهندسين ودمتم ذخراا للامة وجزاكم الله الخير ونفعكم بعلمكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

eng.mostafa hasan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حبيت اشاركم في هذا الموضوع وانا متدرب على اجهزة الاسنان الالمانية Kavo /wde
> فاذا عندو اي مشكلة او حاب يستفسر عنها انا ما عندي اي مانع وان شاء الله نتساعد ومابنواجه المشاكل



وعليكم السلام اخي مصطفى حسن .

يا ليت تعطينا فكرة بسيطة عن اجهزة الاسنان kavo ومبدا عملها وموديلاتها .

وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## mtc.eng (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك ونحن بتطلع مستمر لجديدك وابداعك


----------



## أبو سفيـــان (11 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك....
واسأل الله ان ينفع بد الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## مروان20 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونحن في انتظار المنوال وفي انتظار ادق التفاصيل من الاخوة الاخرين


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اسف لتأخري بالرد لاسباب شخصية
اما عن اجهزة الاسنان kavo فهنالك عدة انواع منها ولكن سأتكلم هنا عن اجددها اللذي هو الموديل 1058 الذ ي هو عن كرسي اسنان كهربائي واعني بذلك انه يتحرك اعتمادا على محركات كهربائية
اما بالنسبة الى القبضات فكلها تعتمد على ضغط الهواء لايصال الهواء والماء الى القبضات وذلك من خلال التحكم ب solenoid valve وهناك ايضا مفتاح القدم وهو ايضا كهربائي
واهم شيء في هذا النوع من الاجهزة هم microswitches الذين يضبطون حركة الكرسي والحوض واغلب الاعطال تأتي من خلال احدهم
واي استفسارات اخرى عن اي موديل ان شاء الله سأكون جاهز للرد عليه
وشكرا


----------



## armetaj (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يمكنك أن تسأل الطبيب أولا" على مايحب ان يستعمل من الأجهزه فيوجد عدد كبير من الأجهزه كافو اوربي وبرازيلي وايدك أمريكي وغيرها ايطالي وفرنسي ولكن أنصح ان يكون مع كل الأجهزه مايدعى بنظام الد سي . وهذا النظام هو ملحق بالأجهزه المكمله للكرسي


----------



## مروان20 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

ياريت لوتتحدث اخي علي اكث من نوع من حيث بلد التصنيع لنعرف الفروق وشكرا


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (17 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
مثل ما قال الاخ هنالك اكثر من نوع كافو لكن انا تكلمت مثل ما ذكرت سابقا عن احدث الانواع والتي هي صناعة المانية وغير ذلك من كراسي الاسنان كافو هو صنعة تابعة للشركة كافو لكن نستطيع ان نقول عنها تقليدية انها ليست كالأصلية وتستطيع ان تجد الفرق اذا تعاملت مع كل من هذه الانواع
واي شخص يريد المزيد ما عليه الا ان يحدد الموديل من كافو بغض النظر عن المصدر وان شاء الله اكون قادر على مساعدته


----------



## re_sa_a (20 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررر
على الجهد المبذول وجزك الله خير


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرااا...
بس الملف المرفق مو راضي ينزل الجهاز يحفظوو على بصيغة gif


----------



## Mansourxa (24 مارس 2008)

ولا ملف في الموقع يمكنني تحميله..... الرجاء المساعده وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 مارس 2008)

Mansourxa قال:


> ولا ملف في الموقع يمكنني تحميله..... الرجاء المساعده وجزاكم الله كل خير



تحياتي للجميع .

الموقع في حالة تطوير وان شاء الله قريب جدا يتم الانتهاء من التطوير .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## ELAMRA (27 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي مصطفى حسن .
عندي مشكلة في اجهزة الاسنان kavo خاصة مودال 1057و1063
وليكن في علمك اخي انه لا يوجد فرق كبير من حيث بلد التصنيع 
و جزاك الله خيرا 
emil:elamra*************
يمنع ذكر وسائل الاتصال حسب تعليمات التسجيل في الملتقى .
اخوكم محمد


----------



## ELAMRA (27 مارس 2008)

اخي مصطفى حسن 
الاميل elamra*************
يمنع ذكر وسائل الاتصال حسب تعليمات التسجيل في الملتقى.
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## mtc.eng (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الالكتروني (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اولا وهده اول مشاركة لى بالموقع واود ان اشكر كل من له علاقة بهذا الانجاز العلمي العظيم
وسؤالى هو انني سوف اقوم بالاشراف على تركيب كرسى جديد ولكننى لا اعلم المواصفات المطلوبة لتركيب كرسى الاسنان من حيث طريقة توصيل الكهرباء والمياه والتصريف وانا جديد فى هذه المهنة وارجو المساعدة والرد فى اسرع وقت ممكن ومواصفات الارضية


----------



## alaa eldin farag (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (14 مارس 2009)

نداء الى اخى البغدادي واخوتى المهندسين ارجو الحصول على طريقة تركيب كرسى الاسنان من حيث الارضية وتوصيل الكهرباء والمياه والصرف الصحي


----------



## anisbiomed (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد على الموضوع*

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## هانى احمد فوده (13 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الله العافيه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر الجميع على هذه المشاركات الطيبة، وأود أن أسأل سؤالاً وهو ماذا عن جهاز أسنان Sirona


----------



## أبو المصطفى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الجميل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

وشكرا لك على مرورك .

تقبل اجمل امنياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو موئل (19 يناير 2010)

ياسلام عليكم والله كل ما نتصفح المنتدى الرائع نجد كل جديد ومفيد بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هانى احمد فوده (22 فبراير 2010)

بليغ 0126207456


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية وشكرا كثيرا على جهودك المبذولة


----------



## عبد اللطيف اصمودي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Mohammed 89 (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (26 فبراير 2013)

لك كل الشكرأخ/ Biomedical وللأخ المشرف الرائع/ شكري محمد نوري


----------



## mohamed a ahmed (23 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
الاخوه المهندسين المتخصصين بكراسى و وحدات الاسنان .... لو امكن اريد معلومات عن كراسى و وحدات سيرونا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ihsan (31 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

